# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Do I Have To Stop Coloring My Hair Before Or After a Hair Transplant?

## tbtadmin

I am wanting to start coloring my hair. If I color my hair, can I still get a hair transplant? Do I have to stop coloring my hair before or after the hair transplant? - Todd
--------
Todd, It is okay to color your hair. It will not affect your ability [...]

More...

----------


## Lefty76

On the contrary I am wondering if I will HAVE to color my hair post transplant make it blend in?

----------


## Pfxx

Thats an interesting thought, you should ask this guy:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=190

I'm curious about the answer myself. I wouldn't think so, but hey who knows.

----------


## WomensHairLossProject

> After about 10 days the scalp is completely recovered from the transplant and I tell my patients they can paint their hair with house paint if they want, it won't affect the transplant. (Disclaimer, the previous line was based in absurdity to make a point. Dr. Feller, Feller Medical, PC, nor any agent of Dr. Feller advocates the use of house paint for coloring hair   )

----------


## Bobman

Before my temple surgery I had my hair colored with blond streaks about a month before. It didn't make a difference what so ever. I just recently colored my hair again after growing it out from a buzz cut this summer and I'm loving it!  Damn it feels good to have options.

----------


## Jkel

Can coloring your hair make you lose it? I'm prematurely gray and have been coloring for years. Is it possible that this is causing some of my hair loss?

----------


## Jkel

> Again,
> Hair is NOT alive. It doesn't care what you do to it. Only the follicle matters, and thats deep within the skin. As long as your coloring process doesn't burn or significantly and chronically irritate the skin it can't hurt. 
> 
> Here are a few things that WILL hurt your hair:
> 
> 1. Constant traction- like repeatedly pulling your hair back into a tight ponytail or bun.
> 2. Constant plucking-trichotilomania
> 3. Wearing hair systems for a long time.
> 4. The adhesive from hair systems.
> ...


 Thanks Dr. Feller. That makes me feel better.

----------


## iub

#6 is gold.  Pure gold!

----------

